# Removing Worm parasites



## Julie's Julies (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi all, my husband has a 29-gallon saltwater bait tank. He currently has two small fish in it - a juvenile bullhead sculpin and a goby. I've no idea what the parameters are on it right now, but it is cycled. The goby has worm parasites attaching under its pectoral fins, and he wants to know how to remove them. Google said to add salt, but since it's a saltwater tank, he didn't know how to do that or if it would be effective. Let me know if you need more info on the tank and I can ask him.

Thanks!


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Praziquantel is a medication that can eradicate many worm parasites and is most commonly available as a treatment called Prazi Pro . As far as adding salt with salt water instead you use fresh water. Basically you need water that is similar to your water parameters especially PH and temperature and put the fish in the fresh water for about 5 minutes or less if the fish becomes too stressed.The osmoregulation will be thrown off and the parasite should detach,you can then place the fish back into its aquarium.


----------

